# Help with terribilis



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I have 6 mint terribilis froglets that are starting to become pretty lethargic and also losing some of the green on their backs. A week ago, they were gaining color, eating well, gaining weight and looking good. As of today, they look like they are losing color and although they're not losing weight, they've become lethargic and 3 of the 6 are having coordination trouble. They've become much more uncoordinated and when jumping, if they miss their leaf and fall to their back, they're very slow to recover and just dont look right at all. 

So far, I've separated all 6 into individual 190 oz containers with paper towels and a small hide. I can re-quarantine much easier this way and keep an eye on them individually. 

Anyone have any great suggestions?

-Matt


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

What are you feeding them? and what are you dusting with, and how often?


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

They've been getting a mix of hydei, melanos and bean beetles all supplemented with Repashy Supervit, Repashy Calcium + ICB as well as Repashy Superpig. 

Since they've been separated and individually put back into quarantine, 5 of the 6 are starting to look better already, but 1 is still pretty listless and looks sick.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

What size tank were they in and is it possible it was heavily soiled as they are large frogs.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

They were put into 2 190oz containers while their tank was having some maintenance done. They're still very small froglets and being in the 190s for only a couple days didnt seem to pose much of a problem. On closer inspection of the 190s that they were in, there were mites completely covering everything in the containers and I think much of this problem has to do with bring stressed from all the creepy crawlies. It seems that they're perking up quite a bit and are already looking much better. The one sickly looking one is making progress as well, just not quite as fast as the other ones. 

The sphagnum moss they were on in the 190s seems to be the problem. I think it might have had eggs or a mite infestation that surfaced once the moss was rehydrated. 

I think just having some stress free time in individual containers has helped quite a bit. 

-Matt


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

A quick note, several years ago I had a mite outbreak in 2 holding tubs housing juvie Oyapoks and it was traced back to new sphaghnum. These mites were killing many frogs through feeding on there blood as observed by my vet, and I seen them under the microscope as well. They were blood engorged!. I since then now microwave my moss on high for 4 minutes before using on frog tanks.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

How did the vet treat the mites on the frog?


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

There was no saving them, they were just too weak. I would think it would be easy to rinse them well with frog safe water.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Thats exactly what seems to be the problem. Since I've taken them off the sphagnum, they're starting to look much better and becoming much more active again. 

Sounds like you had the exact same problem. New one on me, but now I know what to look for and how to remedy the problem before it becomes exactly that.

Thanks Bill!

-Matt


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Your welcome.


----------



## siples (Aug 14, 2004)

Bill,
Would that still be the case with possible mite eggs if you were hydrating compressed moss bricks right out of the package?


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

siples said:


> Bill,
> Would that still be the case with possible mite eggs if you were hydrating compressed moss bricks right out of the package?


I would suspect so. When I use the new moss I hydrate it and then microwave it, so far it seems to work.


----------

